# Paulding Forest Report: November 17, 2011



## mattc58 (Nov 18, 2011)

Well it was my first time hunting yesterday. I got to the forest at about 5:30 am and was in a spot at 6:30 or so. I hiked about 0.75 miles back into the woods and set up on a little hunting stool over a little valley between ridges.

By 8:00 am I hadn't seen any deer, but I'd heard 4-5 shots around me. I never saw any hunters so I don't know if they were successful.

I ended up walking through the forest and moving to 4 different places throughout the day. I spooked at deer out of her bed at about 1:00 pm, but she was too fast to really see. It was a Buck only day regardless. I saw 1 other hunter getting into a tree near me. He was the only other hunter I saw all day, though I saw maybe 10 trucks or so.

I heard a few shots in the afternoon, maybe another 3. I heard two mores shots at 5:30 or so. I was back to my truck at 6:00 pm when it was pretty dark. Right before I got there I saw two deer running fast through the trees, maybe 150 yards away.

So. 12 hours, saw three deer, didn't shoot at anything. Had fun.


----------



## zacherwalker (Nov 18, 2011)

yeah i hear shots ALL the time at PF the only thing is theres only 9 deer signed out..but I know theres a couple hunting clubs right there too...so you never know


----------



## White Stag (Nov 18, 2011)

Check in station at 6:30 pm today...sign out front read, 
537 Hunters
27 deer taken
26 bucks
1 oops...no I am not kidding


----------



## SCOTT HILDERBRAND (Nov 19, 2011)

We had a good day on Friday saw 6 does and 2 button heads.  Too bad they will all be wiped out today and tomorrow.  There are so many hunters up here.


----------



## Clark_Kent (Nov 20, 2011)

*Just saying*

We hunted Paulding Forest Thur. Fri. & Sat. the first 2 days were great had a blast but Sat. morning was the complete opposite While getting our stuff together at the trucks getting ready to leave another truck pulled up and saw the road was blocked by some downed trees the driver got out of the truck and every other word was gd this and mf that one of the guys with me asked the passenger were they were hunting and he said as he pointed down the road off in there we came up earlier in the week and scouted and hung our stands, then not 5 minutes later they both reached in the back of the truck and took out 2 climbing stands put them on their backs and off they went, well we proceeded to were we had our stands hanging and guess who we see yep our buddy with the colorful language as we explained were our stands were and we'd been in here since Thursday he replied well I've been in Columbus working all week I couldn't get up on Thursday and I don't give a GD were you stands are I'm going down in there after some heated conversation about his language and common courtesy I'm pretty sure he got the point that he wasn't going to bully us out of our spots. We hunted the morning hunt came out to eat and their truck was gone.
The reason I'm telling yall this story is because we call ourselves SPORTSMAN and I'm quite sure this guy would be the first to tout what a great sportsman he is yet my first impression of him was anything but pleasant, now having been hunting all my life and being in many different deer camps and seeing/hearing the things that go on there I've met many people like him before but as I sat there yesterday morning thinking about the encounter I said to myself its no wonder the numbers of hunters are decreasing in GA. if that had been my first ever hunting trip and my first encounter with a "SPORTSMAN" I'd have to say I would not want to be associated with him or his sport, if we act like this to each other then how can we call ourselves SPORTSMAN.

JUST SAYING


Mike


----------



## EDH (Nov 20, 2011)

Well I just had my hunter walk by at 7:15. No deer yet.


----------



## EDH (Nov 20, 2011)

Turkeys are vocal this morning.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 20, 2011)

Clark
Folks like you ran into are the reason I don't hunt there on weekends.
I had a heated discussion with an idiot in the dark wood one Saturday morn, a few years ago..just because I was walking close to him to get to my stand....It was still 45 mins till daylight and my stand was another few hundred yds away.


Anyway...Thusday morn one of our group killed a small 8.That eve.another killed a spike.Friday morn.we all seen does.


----------



## rugerfan (Nov 20, 2011)

Clark_Kent said:


> We hunted Paulding Forest Thur. Fri. & Sat. the first 2 days were great had a blast but Sat. morning was the complete opposite While getting our stuff together at the trucks getting ready to leave another truck pulled up and saw the road was blocked by some downed trees the driver got out of the truck and every other word was gd this and mf that one of the guys with me asked the passenger were they were hunting and he said as he pointed down the road off in there we came up earlier in the week and scouted and hung our stands, then not 5 minutes later they both reached in the back of the truck and took out 2 climbing stands put them on their backs and off they went, well we proceeded to were we had our stands hanging and guess who we see yep our buddy with the colorful language as we explained were our stands were and we'd been in here since Thursday he replied well I've been in Columbus working all week I couldn't get up on Thursday and I don't give a GD were you stands are I'm going down in there after some heated conversation about his language and common courtesy I'm pretty sure he got the point that he wasn't going to bully us out of our spots. We hunted the morning hunt came out to eat and their truck was gone.
> The reason I'm telling yall this story is because we call ourselves SPORTSMAN and I'm quite sure this guy would be the first to tout what a great sportsman he is yet my first impression of him was anything but pleasant, now having been hunting all my life and being in many different deer camps and seeing/hearing the things that go on there I've met many people like him before but as I sat there yesterday morning thinking about the encounter I said to myself its no wonder the numbers of hunters are decreasing in GA. if that had been my first ever hunting trip and my first encounter with a "SPORTSMAN" I'd have to say I would not want to be associated with him or his sport, if we act like this to each other then how can we call ourselves SPORTSMAN.
> 
> JUST SAYING
> ...




That is a shame. That people have to be like that.  IT IS ONLY A DEER!!!!!!!  CAN YOU HEAR ME PEOPLE IT IS ONLY A DEER. 

Also it is public land, but we need to show each other common courtesy, but we also cannot be property pigs. One person does not need 100 or 200 acres to themselves.

Just saying.


----------



## Clark_Kent (Nov 21, 2011)

rugerfan said:


> That is a shame. That people have to be like that.  IT IS ONLY A DEER!!!!!!!  CAN YOU HEAR ME PEOPLE IT IS ONLY A DEER.
> 
> Also it is public land, but we need to show each other common courtesy, but we also cannot be property pigs. One person does not need 100 or 200 acres to themselves.
> 
> Just saying.



I completely agree it's only a deer and this is supposed to fun and relaxing, we go out and scout and hang our stands in hopes of seeing deer not orange like Jeff Raines I had started hunting Thur. & Fri. only but after not seeing anyone else or being walked in on in 2 days I said what the heck I'll give Saturday a shot, but I will add it was the most enjoyable hunting I've had on PF in quite a few years and will most likely go back to my old Thur. Fri. routine.



Mike


----------



## power line struter (Nov 21, 2011)

I made to new freinds on this hunt, two super nice guys from pickens county.we eat lunch together on our tailgates and enjoyed getting to know each other..we will be hunting pine log together in dec..never seen another hunter in the area i hunt.[7 years now]saw 3 bucks and 9 does in 4 days,


----------



## FOURNOTCHHUNTER (Nov 21, 2011)

Anyone get final deer harvested on hunt?


----------



## gregj (Nov 21, 2011)

537  hunters    on  20 something thousand  acres???

I don't think  thats  a lot of  hunters for the area.
Unless they're all in the same  spot.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 21, 2011)

Clark_Kent said:


> We hunted Paulding Forest Thur. Fri. & Sat. the first 2 days were great had a blast but Sat. morning was the complete opposite While getting our stuff together at the trucks getting ready to leave another truck pulled up and saw the road was blocked by some downed trees the driver got out of the truck and every other word was gd this and mf that one of the guys with me asked the passenger were they were hunting and he said as he pointed down the road off in there we came up earlier in the week and scouted and hung our stands, then not 5 minutes later they both reached in the back of the truck and took out 2 climbing stands put them on their backs and off they went, well we proceeded to were we had our stands hanging and guess who we see yep our buddy with the colorful language as we explained were our stands were and we'd been in here since Thursday he replied well I've been in Columbus working all week I couldn't get up on Thursday and I don't give a GD were you stands are I'm going down in there after some heated conversation about his language and common courtesy I'm pretty sure he got the point that he wasn't going to bully us out of our spots. We hunted the morning hunt came out to eat and their truck was gone.
> The reason I'm telling yall this story is because we call ourselves SPORTSMAN and I'm quite sure this guy would be the first to tout what a great sportsman he is yet my first impression of him was anything but pleasant, now having been hunting all my life and being in many different deer camps and seeing/hearing the things that go on there I've met many people like him before but as I sat there yesterday morning thinking about the encounter I said to myself its no wonder the numbers of hunters are decreasing in GA. if that had been my first ever hunting trip and my first encounter with a "SPORTSMAN" I'd have to say I would not want to be associated with him or his sport, if we act like this to each other then how can we call ourselves SPORTSMAN.
> 
> JUST SAYING
> ...



I learned LONG ago, that if you park at gated roads, foot
travel only paths and along creeks, you ARE going to 
see people !!!!!
I avoid those areas like the plague !!!!!!
Use a topo map, and find remote spots to hunt !!!!!!!
I hunted PF this last week, and never saw anyone....Saw
2 does the first day and only one small buck the last day,
but let him walk.....

Find those hidden spots that are a little difficult to get to,
and you will avoid the slobs you encountered !!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 21, 2011)

gregj said:


> 537  hunters    on  20 something thousand  acres???



Think that's the fewest hunters ever signed in,usually between 1500-2000


I did hunt Sunday eve,no deer seen but no other hunters either.


----------



## Clark_Kent (Nov 22, 2011)

I checked in a doe about 1:30 -2:00 Saturday afternoon and the board read 
537 hunters
48 deer
38 bucks
10 does   1 oops


----------



## FOURNOTCHHUNTER (Nov 22, 2011)

I used to hunt Paulding Forest every year until about 5 years ago.  Killed a lot of deer several 8's and several does.  It really enjoyed the primitive weapon hunt every year.  Looks like the hunter numbers have really dropped and the deer population.


----------



## georgia resident (Jan 5, 2012)

I killed a decent 8pt thurs 1st day of hunt


----------

